# Candelabra base, A15 LED bulb recommendations?



## Jason1977 (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a Candelabra base, A15 LED light bulb? I currently have 40W incandescents in there right now but I'd like to replace them with LED lights. Also because the 40W don't seem to provide enough light into the room, I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a 60W equiv. or better.


Thanks for the help!

Jason


----------



## TEEJ (May 31, 2014)

I have not seen an equivalent on the shelves around here at least. 

I could also use a bunch of these, as they're the only incans left in my house.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the hardest part with an equal output LED bulb is heat. The whole bulb itself is smaller than the heatsink in a 60 watt equivalent LED bulb. We just can't cool the chip(s) enough in a package that small without removing all the driver to an exterior location. I have seen LED chandeliers with mock candelabra bulbs but the whole bulb base was a heatsink and all the driver circuitry was inside the lamps mounting case. It looked beautiful but no way I was paying +$500 for a light I could build. Lol


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 3, 2014)

FRITZHID said:


> I think the hardest part with an equal output LED bulb is heat. The whole bulb itself is smaller than the heatsink in a 60 watt equivalent LED bulb. We just can't cool the chip(s) enough in a package that small without removing all the driver to an exterior location. I have seen LED chandeliers with mock candelabra bulbs but the whole bulb base was a heatsink and all the driver circuitry was inside the lamps mounting case. It looked beautiful but no way I was paying +$500 for a light I could build. Lol



Yeah, I've seen up to ~ 185 lumens or so in this size, but, would want at least 400 -800 L.


----------

